# Interessanter Videovergleich von Far Cry 2 und Far Cry 5



## moeykaner (4. April 2018)

Hier ist ein interessanter Vergleich von FC2 und FC5. Viel Liebe zum Detail scheint auf dem Weg der Weiterentwicklung verloren gegangen zu sein. Evtl. ist die Liebe zum Detail in anderen Aspekten von Far Cry 5 zu finden?






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FCeEvQ68jY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. April 2018)

Das deutlich dynamischere Feuer und die zerlegbaren Pflanzen sind eine der Stärken von FC2 gewesen, die bei den Nachfolger verloren ging bzw. stark zurückgefahren ist (wobei man das Feuer noch damit entschuldigen kann, dass Afrika halt deutlich trockener war als Montana, die Insel aus FC3 oder Tibet/Himalaya.

Dafür gab es in FC2 kaum Tiere, was schade ist im Nachhineinen, denn gerade Afrika hätte eine reiche Auswahl geboten (neben den vorhandenen Zebras und Antilopen wären da: Elefanten, Giraffen, diverse Großkatzen wie Löwe oder Gepard, Hyänen, Krokodile, Nashörner, Flußpferde, Strauße, diverse Affenarten, Büffel ...)


----------

